# Puppy ate a latex glove



## highcotton23 (Apr 29, 2013)

My neighbors puppy, which is maybe three months old, swallowed a latex glove. Does anyone know what to expect?


----------



## Country10 (Aug 16, 2015)

Expect them to find it in the poop in a day or two. If they dont and the pup starts to show signs of constipation or lack of appetite advise them to seek a vet ASAP.

Our pups continously eat items (clothing) that they shouldn't be and it always comes out the other end (in one piece) a few days later.


----------



## highcotton23 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, I'll tell my neighbor so they can watch him.


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

the glove should come out on its own but, if the pup starts acting sick take it to the vet right away.


----------

